# Drilling Body Posts



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

What size drill bit should I be using for the finish hole in my new resin cast T-Jet bodies *?*

I'm using FRAY body mount screws 1-72 thread 1/4" long 8-18 SS, 82 degree head.

I have all the fractional and number drills.


----------

